# Dylox 420 SL



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Anyone have any experience with this? I purchased a 2.5 gallon jug and it's been sitting in the garage since
May. I picked up the jug today and it has a solid white matter on the bottom of the bottle. It looks like candle wax, looking from the outside. I shake the bottle, it doesn't breakdown all that easy. This is now the second bottle that has done this. Domyown sent me another bottle to replace the other that was doing the same thing. They couldn't give me an answer on why this was happening. I would assume that with plenty of shaking, it would break down again?


----------

